

IPad? That’s So 2002, Fujitsu Says - dpapathanasiou
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/29/technology/companies/29name.html?hp

======
chaosmachine
This happened before with the iPhone name.

[http://blogs.cisco.com/news/comments/update_on_ciscos_iphone...](http://blogs.cisco.com/news/comments/update_on_ciscos_iphone_trademark/)

